# Raccourcis



## DrKokai (27 Mars 2021)

Hello,   ( pour le modérateur ne pas déplacer dans raccourcis car ne reçoit pas de vus donc pas d’aide! )

Je commence à checker les raccourcis et j'aimerai en faire un mais... ça marche pas comme je veux!
Voilà ce que j'aimerais faire : avoir une alarme toutes les heures de la journée ( de 9h00 a 00h00 ), puis que ça ouvre une application.

Alors, j'ai utilisé le raccourci tout fait pour la lessive que je répète manuellement toutes les heures, mais quand j'essaye de lui ajouter l'app à ouvrir, ça me l'ouvre à la création de la tâche et non à la fin.

Quelqu'un aurait une idée de comment faire?

Merci


----------



## Chris K (27 Mars 2021)

Pas certain d’avoir tout compris, mais dans les Raccourcis tu peux automatiser (partie Automatisation donc) selon l’évènement : une alarme est arrêtée, en choisIssant d’ailleurs les alarmes qui t’intéressent. Du coup dans l’automatisation tu ajoutes l’ouverture de l’appli que tu veux.
J’ai pas testé si ça marche vraiment.


----------



## DrKokai (27 Mars 2021)

Chris K a dit:


> Pas certain d’avoir tout compris, mais dans les Raccourcis tu peux automatiser (partie Automatisation donc) selon l’évènement : une alarme est arrêtée, en choisIssant d’ailleurs les alarmes qui t’intéressent. Du coup dans l’automatisation tu ajoutes l’ouverture de l’appli que tu veux.
> J’ai pas testé si ça marche vraiment.


Hello,

merci de votre réponse, j’ai ajouté l’app, mais elle s’ouvre au début de la création pas à la fin du countdown.

J’utilise pour la base le raccourci pour la lessive avec un changement de minute en heure. Puis de la, j’aimerais qu’il se recréer automatiquement 15 fois pour toute la journée.
Et finalement, j’aimerais que chaque fin de countdown l’app s’ouvre.


----------

